# Minnesota Trainer - near Brooklyn Park?



## ***Beth*** (Dec 6, 2013)

I have a 5 1/2 month old German Shepherd. I want to start him in basic obediance classes. Are there any recommended trainers near the Brooklyn Park area of MN? Any that I should avoid? 

Any input or suggestions are welcome. Thanks!


----------



## cethlen1621 (Nov 6, 2013)

Not sure what there is besides the PetSmart & Humane Society type training. Our guy is old enough he's okay enough with basics. We're near **** Rapids so if I hear of any in the surrounding area, I'll try to remember to pass info along.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ***Beth*** (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you. I know there is something in South St. Paul but it's about 45 minutes away. Something closer would be nice especially if it has the option of training in other areas than basic obediance (like tracking or nosework).


----------



## ColleenB (Oct 21, 2013)

I am not sure how far away this is but we train at Animal Inn in Lake Elmo. I know it would be a ways for you and it is me (Im in WI) but its well worth it. They train Conformation, Obedience, Rally, Agility, and Tracking and Nosework and maybe even more I don't know about. I have trained 4 dogs there now over the last 10 years and loved it and wouldn't train at any other place. 

I do know they have classes during the day, night, and even on the weekends if that helps any.


----------



## ***Beth*** (Dec 6, 2013)

Animal Inn Home Page 
It's about 30 minutes away. Do-able, I'll contact them. 

Any other suggestions...?


----------



## ColleenB (Oct 21, 2013)

If you have any questions about Animal Inn just let me know I have been training there for 10 years now so I have some knowledge. 

There is a basic obedience class starting Monday Feb. 3rd at 6:30 pm with Cindy and she is a great trainer. She is our teacher right now in the senior puppy class we are in. Anyways Scout and I will be attend that class. This will be Scouts 3rd set of classes at Animal Inn and he is only 5 1/2 months old so he knows the ropes so to say. 

There are quite a few German Shepherds around. We had another one in our first puppy class with us, and there is always usually one or 2 in the building when we are there.


----------



## 4paws (Jan 29, 2014)

ColleenB said:


> If you have any questions about Animal Inn just let me know I have been training there for 10 years now so I have some knowledge.
> 
> There is a basic obedience class starting Monday Feb. 3rd at 6:30 pm with Cindy and she is a great trainer. She is our teacher right now in the senior puppy class we are in. Anyways Scout and I will be attend that class. This will be Scouts 3rd set of classes at Animal Inn and he is only 5 1/2 months old so he knows the ropes so to say.
> 
> There are quite a few German Shepherds around. We had another one in our first puppy class with us, and there is always usually one or 2 in the building when we are there.



I just called and it looks like your open M-Thur, so I'm hoping you can answer a few questions for me. Is there still room in the beginner obedience class? I recently adopted a 2 year old and I need to get her in obedience class asap to help us work on a few issues were having together..is she to old for this class?

I'm in the Brooklyn Park area also, and I see you have a class starting Monday.


----------



## ***Beth*** (Dec 6, 2013)

I think you need to call or email them directly. 

I'm observing the Monday class and if I like it, will be bringing my pup to the following class. I talked to a Sandy via email and she ok'ed it. Thank you for the recommendation.


----------

